# Signage



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys I'm sure there is a thread on printing miniature signs for dios some where in this forum but I have not found it.years ago I was on another hobby forum and they had pages of signs for download but that was years ago,any help would be wonderful.thanks ,Bobby


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm just starting my diorama interest. I'd love to find downloadable signage. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Just google search railroad signs, or old timey signs and look at the images.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually my Beautiful wife pointed me toward a site called " Pinterest " type in vintage downloadable signs and there are tons of them.woohoo!


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know if you are familiar with this website, but they have a tutorial on
making road signs from soda cans.

Free tutorial: Road Signs for Dioramas

They have a lot of other neat things related to vehicle dioramas.

-David


----------

